

On YC, Demo Day, Metrics etc : Tim Ferriss and Kevin Rose [video] - kirubakaran
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2009/08/12/random-4-tim-ferriss-and-kevin-rose-on-y-combinator-language-learning-and-more/

======
paul9290
Some interesting convo.

Though do we not all check Google ANalytics re: where traffic is coming from?
When I see a traffic spike I immediately review the sites traffic is coming
from and the number of visitors each one sent. Would think everyone does this
too...

------
kirubakaran
Jump to 8:19 if you are impatient.

------
chaosmachine
This was better than I expected.

